# Health Insurance for Japan



## thomasban

Hello,
Can anyone suggest a good health insurance service for a who is being relocated to Japan for 2 years with his family?
Many thanks,
Thomas


----------



## JAiNE

*Re*

You should opt for Medicare supplement insurance for your family as it may apply to a limited or comprehensive range of medical services and may provide for full or partial payment of the costs of specific services. Benefits may consist of the right to certain medical services or reimbursement of the insured for specified medical costs.


----------



## larabell

JAiNE said:


> You should opt for Medicare supplement insurance for your family ...


Medicare?? You're probably still thinking of the US.

In Japan, there's basically two types of insurance, public (through your local ward/city office) and private (through your company). They're really both part of one huge system and, in theory, everyone living in Japan must belong to one or the other. So... first check with your employer to see if you're eligible for health insurance through them. If you're unemployed, self-employed, or if your employer doesn't offer health care, you should visit the ward/city office where you live. There will be a counter there where you can apply for health insurance.

The fee is based on your income, but... I believe it's the income reported for local resident's taxes so for the first year, you should get minimal rates (you won't have local tax liability until your second year in Japan). I've always had private insurance so I can't say how much it might be to insure your whole family but I'm sure it's not impossible.

That said... if you're used to 90% of the cost of health care being borne by the government or by your employer, you could be in for a shock. Health insurance here seems (from my POV) somewhat more expensive. On the other hand, they pay for pretty much everything you would need on a regular basis (except childbirth -- but you get a lump-sum payment of some 300,000 yen to help offset the cost).


----------



## frankh84

*Pacific Prime Japan Insurance*

I recommend Pacific Prime Insurance brokers. They draw up a comparison table of options and work with all the big insurers to find the most appopriate coverage for individuals, families, groups etc. They have a significant presence in the Asia pacific region.
Cheers,
F.


----------



## donpaulo

larabell said:


> Medicare?? You're probably still thinking of the US.
> 
> In Japan, there's basically two types of insurance, public (through your local ward/city office) and private (through your company). They're really both part of one huge system and, in theory, everyone living in Japan must belong to one or the other. So... first check with your employer to see if you're eligible for health insurance through them. If you're unemployed, self-employed, or if your employer doesn't offer health care, you should visit the ward/city office where you live. There will be a counter there where you can apply for health insurance.
> 
> The fee is based on your income, but... I believe it's the income reported for local resident's taxes so for the first year, you should get minimal rates (you won't have local tax liability until your second year in Japan). I've always had private insurance so I can't say how much it might be to insure your whole family but I'm sure it's not impossible.
> 
> That said... if you're used to 90% of the cost of health care being borne by the government or by your employer, you could be in for a shock. Health insurance here seems (from my POV) somewhat more expensive. On the other hand, they pay for pretty much everything you would need on a regular basis (except childbirth -- but you get a lump-sum payment of some 300,000 yen to help offset the cost).


The govt USED to pay 90%, but over the years have cut back on the support levels. Also over the last year I now get an itemized bill giving me the total costs and the percent of govt "assistance" leaving me with a balance.

These days going to the doctor costs me about 3000 yen which includes a variety of blood tests, seeing the doctor and the prescription.

I am using the public option as I have my own business.


----------



## larabell

donpaulo said:


> The govt USED to pay 90%, but over the years have cut back on the support levels...


What I was referring to was the cost of the insurance, not the medical care. In the States, at least at the places I've worked, health insurance was relatively cheap because it was partially subsidized by my employer. Health insurance here costs an arm and a leg by comparison.

As for treatment, I've never had anything more than the occasional virus but I've never paid for a doctor's office visit -- and only a small charge for meds. That could be the difference between private and public insurance. I'm pretty sure my employer pays something to get a better plan, though I still pay the bulk of the premium.

And in Nakano-ku, medical care for children (up to age 12, I think) is completely free. That's because Nakano-ku picks up whatever the insurance doesn't for kids that live in the ku. I have no idea if other areas do that but if you have young kids, you might ask -- living in one ku versus another could make a big difference in medical costs since once the kids are in school they seem to catch something or another every few months.


----------



## JWilliamson

A member mentioned an Insurance broker called Pacific Prime which i have heard about. recently i was in search of a private insurance plan that would cover me worldwide. My ex coworker had PP but i went with Globalsurance which offered a similar priced plan but i added a dental plan with mine. Good Luck, JW


----------



## Glenski

If your company is relocating you, they should be taking care of this. You'll get corporate national health insurance (shakai hoken). They and you each pay half.


----------



## aciara14

thomasban said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone suggest a good health insurance service for a who is being relocated to Japan for 2 years with his family?
> Many thanks,
> Thomas


The National Health Insurance is cheap and the best option I think. I'm from the US where only select people with certain kinds of jobs get insurance (and even then, it's far too expensive) and I was never able to get insurance until coming to Japan. The difference though is often longer wait times, specifically at hospitals. Although in general, I haven't had that much of a problem with waiting. 

Unless you can find a good deal on expat insurance, the national insurance is probably the best way to go.


----------



## JWilliamson

*expat insurance*



aciara14 said:


> The National Health Insurance is cheap and the best option I think. I'm from the US where only select people with certain kinds of jobs get insurance (and even then, it's far too expensive) and I was never able to get insurance until coming to Japan. The difference though is often longer wait times, specifically at hospitals. Although in general, I haven't had that much of a problem with waiting.
> 
> Unless you can find a good deal on expat insurance, the national insurance is probably the best way to go.


Exactly, Insurance was expensive for me in the united States, lucky for me my ex employer paid for mine. When i moved to Hong Kong i came with no insurance so i looked around and asked co-workers and friends. I called Pacific Prime insurance brokers and they provided me with two options. I took the one that included a dental plan and it has worked well for me. Good luck, JW.


----------



## henryr

Interesting info - thnx.

Is the public plan available to legally working foreign nationals?


----------



## aciara14

henryr said:


> Interesting info - thnx.
> 
> Is the public plan available to legally working foreign nationals?


yes. That's what my husband and I use. The insurance is compulsory for residents (so they either have special insurance through an employer, or they must have the national health insurance), but this isn't strictly enforced (that I'm aware of) of foreigners. Nonetheless, it's the best way to have affordable healthcare in Japan. Of course, if you work at a specific company that provides insurance for employees than you wouldn't need to worry about it. All depends on your situation.


----------

